# Classical Piano Concerto



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

In this piece I use themes utilized in a previous tune I posted here 'Progression for Cello and Piano'. This is an orchestral version, lengthier and richer:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Frhapsody-e-minor


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sound nice. I thought the piano had a bit of a subdued role though.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a really difficult time listening to these computer generated works. I know it's the only way without finding an actual orchestra to perform the works, but it's really difficult for me to listen to them and form a solid opinion.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

I like the theme and how you keep coming back to it. However, I thought the opening was rather weak and it seemed a bit stretched out overall, so felt more like a background in a movie (perhaps that WAS your intent) with little change in pacing (I did see dynamics changes midway and on). Was there something some specific that you wanted feedback on, what is the form for this piece?


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you all for listening and your comments.

Phil, this is not an orthodox piano concert in the sense that all focus is on piano. The piano plays sometimes a minor role, even accompanying, but there are also sections when it should dominate and even play solo.

Sekhar, I didn't ask for any particular feedback, just in general, but I don't mind getting feedback on details. The form is not specified, I just follow my heart, as always. The listener may define the form if appropriate.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

KjellPrytz said:


> Sekhar, I didn't ask for any particular feedback, just in general, but I don't mind getting feedback on details. The form is not specified, I just follow my heart, as always. The listener may define the form if appropriate.


Sorry, I'm new to this site, and I just assumed everything posted in "Today's Composers" is for getting feedback (I just posted one of my pieces for feedback). My bad.

Just for my education though for the future, what kind of responses did you expect if not our opinions? I'm asking sincerely, not being snide or anything. Should we just say we liked it or didn't like it in general and not mention anything specific?


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Sorry Sekhar, I was unclear. I do like your feedback, I just tried to answer your question by saying that feedback of any kind is welcome.
Best wishes


----------

